# trowel diferences



## copernicusdan (Mar 15, 2014)

have used a trowel on the past couple jobs, used it before when wrist was bothering me with the 12 in knife, but stopped after that job since we didn't do any drywall for a while
but now I've been using it again, but the trowel I use is a 12 in concrete trowel, just noticed that they make a drywall trowel that's curved, im assuming that would work better? seems like curve is in wrong direction, looks like it would leave lines? when I started I was told just used one side of the knife so you get that nice curve to it

and would it be better at skim coating old plaster walls? last on I did I went over with a trowel, but had the go back to 8 in to get smooth as the wall wasn't really flat and got lines with the trowel


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Curved trowel is for seams. When skim coating use a straight trowel. There is a knack to troweling off a whole wall that only comes with practice. Check out some of Glenn Shoup's videos on you tube.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I never understood the curved trowel. The first time I saw one I thought it was a defect. Stick with the flat trowel a curry or a Marshalltown 

http://youtu.be/PhJWKYRpwAY


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

That's a great video, Glenn, what product are you coating with there?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

mld said:


> That's a great video, Glenn, what product are you coating with there?


Thanks. Thats a base coat of durabond 90. Plus 3 for topping.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I use my10'' hook trowel on my 1st coat over the butts ...I use to have a nice 12'' but I stepped on it with my stiltsnever got a new one


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I use my10'' hook trowel on my 1st coat over the butts ...I use to have a nice 12'' but I stepped on it with my stiltsnever got a new one


I would've been stepping on it, trying to make it flat.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Moore should try the curved trowel next time he runs into high shoulders.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Moore should try the curved trowel next time he runs into high shoulders.


Next time Is every day!

Factory trusses 2' on center with certainteed board ...Is a nightmare!!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Next time Is every day!
> 
> Factory trusses 2' on center with certainteed board ...Is a nightmare!!


Give the curved trowel a try. The certainteed around here is good. Unfortunately my supply house will no longer be carrying it. It's either USG or national gypsum from now on


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I never thought of using one on high shoulders but it does make sense. Thanks


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Thanks. Thats a base coat of durabond 90. Plus 3 for topping.


Love your technique.Your one smooth character!


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

I was told just used one side of the knife so you get that nice curve to it...

like I say two sides on knife. why? 

anyways jest bend your knife to get the curve.


----------

